# Ready for Tile



## Bob. (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi. First post in this forum. Apologies for the length. 

My H.O. reno is close to completion. I'm at the phase of having the tile installed. I've done most aspects of this project myself, but tile is something I don't feel comfortable with, given my complete lack of experience.

A little bit about the space: 
main room - 200² (10'x20')
Bath - 32²

Floors are concrete. I'm starting the process of choosing tile and getting prices for installaion from tile companies. I'd like to go with large format tile (=>18x18) to help with spatial perception. 

Shower (inside to outside): Durock #15 felt, Roxul R-15, blackboard, brick. Redguard will soon be applied using recommended method and coverage.

Receptor is Kohler Kathryn 9026.

I have images, so perhaps the best way is to post my questions with each image:

This first image was taken just after concrete cured a bit to document the low points in the new concrete:








According to oh'mike at DIY, thinset (during tile installation) should not be used to level these areas. Rather, SLC. I see the logic. I prefer to have the installer level the floor. The low spots are my concern, but the floor also slopes front to back 1/4" in 20'. I don't believe the slope will be an issue, but felt it worth mentioning.
*---------------------------------------------------------*

The image below shows that the durock is a bit higher than the sheetrock. About 3/8" on the left (valve side), and just a bit on the right. What might be the best way to deal with this that will look good (great, even...)? The tile in the shower is going to the ceiling. I'd like the wall tile to stop at least a few inches onto the rock. I'm not tiling all walls because I'll likely be enlarging my electrical service later and will need to get into the wall (on the right side). 

I guess I could tile all the walls and remove and replace whatever tiles necessary, but I'd like to avoid that if possible:










*--------------------------------------------*










How to handle the bottom of durock/#15 felt? I have enough felt hanging into the receptor to leave 1/2" or more. 

The 2 questions:

1. How much felt should I leave hanging below the durock?
2. What sealant (if any) should be applied and how and where (i.e., just the felt to the flange, felt to the durock,...)?

I guess any moister that occurs should have a planned egression, but I'm not sure what?

*-------------------------------------------------------*

Last question for this post (again, apologies for the length):

I wound up chipping a bit of thinset and tape off around the diverter valve to get a measurement. Problem? Worth the little time to correct?

Again, thanks for your interest. 

If there is any other information that is important to know, I'd appreciate that as well. Thanks!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

